# Smoked Venison Back Strap Medallion Suggestions?



## Jcotrel1 (Nov 17, 2018)

I have back strap medallions that I'm going to marinate and wrap with a piece of bacon. But I was thinking about throwing a smoke on it before finishing on the grill.

Any suggestions on time and temp before finishing on the grill?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Best Consumer Reports (Nov 17, 2018)

I don't understand you :confused::confused::confused:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2018)

Jcotrel1 said:


> I have back strap medallions that I'm going to marinate and wrap with a piece of bacon. But I was thinking about throwing a smoke on it before finishing on the grill.
> 
> Any suggestions on time and temp before finishing on the grill?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



If your medallions are not too thin, >1", a reverse sear would be great. Smoke the medallions at 180-225, until the IT hits 100°F. Then a Screaming HOT Grill, will sear and finish to your desired temp. I like an IT of 120-125° tops...JJ


----------



## Jcotrel1 (Nov 17, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> If your medallions are not too thin, >1", a reverse sear would be great. Smoke the medallions at 180-225, until the IT hits 100°F. Then a Screaming HOT Grill, will sear and finish to your desired temp. I like an IT of 120-125° tops...JJ


Thanks JJ! That's exactly what I have. About 1" thick cuts.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 17, 2018)

JJ nailed it, exactly how I'd do them.


----------



## Jcotrel1 (Nov 18, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> If your medallions are not too thin, >1", a reverse sear would be great. Smoke the medallions at 180-225, until the IT hits 100°F. Then a Screaming HOT Grill, will sear and finish to your desired temp. I like an IT of 120-125° tops...JJ


JJ,

Thanks for the tip! They turned out great!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2018)

Looks great...JJ


----------

